# Truing RRR bullet rims



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone have any luck getting these rims trued? I've tried a few things no luck


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There usually is no luck with them. If they're crooked, they're crooked. Any amount of truing usually makes the rim too small to hold a tire. I try to avoid using them for anything but shelf queens. Sadly, the best looking wheels out there are like that.

I highly endorse Vincent Wheels. They just released another new wheel that has a more American muscle car design to it. 

http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/index.php?currency=USD&cPath=23_127_128&sort=2a

The ATS and the new "American Racing" wheels are great choices. Don't be fooled by the American Racing pix. I have a few sets of these wheels and they look 10X as nice in hand as the pix show. Vincents are a great press fit wheel, and 99% of the time press on true. 

The only drawbacks with them is the material used to make them is a little on the soft side, which makes reuse hit and miss. Having good axle ends are a must. Stock T Jet axles are a tad bit too long, if you want the "slammed" look. It's important that you add a chamfer to the end of the axle should you trim them.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Joe sadly ive been chasing my tail on two cars one with rrr and the other with vincents...i tuned the chassis' up but the wobble was horrid. I broke into some aj's ive had in a package and got these two rockin tonight... sorry im not a shelf queen kinda guy guess ill use them for fronts...


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder if its the holes that are drilled off or there just out of round...wonder if theres a way to fill the hole then make a fixture and redrill them


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe,
Vincent offers the wheels at $.75 each or wheels with tires at $1.00 each. Which way do you buy them? What are the Vincent tires like?
-- D


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Vincent tires are like the RRR wheels. Not worth the money and will melt plastic.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

at the Greenbrier Thunderjet Challenge race, we have to run stock aurora hubs & tires.

often the hubs & tires can be out of round.

so we glue the tires to the hubs and then true them.
this makes for a smoother ride


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Vincent tires are a urethane compound from what I gather. For them to have any sort of sticky, I recall reading that you need to run them pretty much exclusively and get a build up on your track. Then they'll perform well. I believe they are better suited to routed and painted surfaces. I've had decent luck mixing RRR's new super tires with Vincent's wheels (the Super tires have the nubs on the inside side wall). My lighting projects are finicky about vibration. If the tires wobble, it causes the LEDs to flicker (as does dirty rails and pick up shoes), so I go out of my way to avoid any shaky wheel problems. 

I have found it helpful to put a good axle into each wheel and remove it before installing it on a chassis. For Vincents, it's usually not required, but habit. For RRR's, it helps with the success rate, though it's still not a very high number. I have used RRR's new AFX sized wheels once, and that set was pretty round.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I heard his steel replica wheels are good. Its a shame the bullets are beautiful the fronts on the stang were pretty good the tires were bad,i replaced them with orings and its all good.
Mike im afraid if i glued the tire on and trued it the tire would disappear on one side


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a set of Vincent tires and wheels on an ultra g they build and they work great... No wobble I can see. The tires are not great, but being a magnet car its not as important...

Can you put t jet sized wheels on an afx car?

Is the axle a different size? 

I know I could figure this out on my own, but its so much easier to ask the experts, than tear apart cars&#55357;&#56841;


----------

